# Car Pro Denim Pads.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well what can I say they are awesome. A 5 minute polishing session on the wife Sedona bonnet and most of the peel is removed. Only a few um of cleat taken off as well. Not to my usual wet sand standards but a hell of a reduction in peel removal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2010)

I've not had as much luck. I did 3 long sets with a DA and M100 on one spot of my Porsche's hood and couldn't tell a bit of difference.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

ive got a set of them not used it yet


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Im interested in this. 
Says to be used with rotary, anyone tried with DA and had good results?

Cheers


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Any chance of some pictures i.e. before and after?


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have tried these pads with da and rotary. Didnt work with da but fantastic with a rotary.


----------



## allenk4 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have very good result with 5.3" CarPro Denim Pads, FLEX 3401 DA and M100 on my OEM GMC paint

Speed 6

Very light pressure

Slow arm speed

Keep the pad perfectly level to the paint

It takes quire a few passes


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

As above, great on da, not so on ro. Low and slow is key, you will use a lot of compound as it requires multiple hits, but the finish is stunning with only really one further refining set required


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

stangalang said:


> As above, great on da, not so on ro. Low and slow is key, you will use a lot of compound as it requires multiple hits, but the finish is stunning with only really one further refining set required


Ok now really confused,

Two have said works great with DA, two have said not at all...

Now youve said doesnt work with a rotary?



If i buy itl be on Seat paint, so VAG paint. Anyone had experiance?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

As is I,


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Doug_M said:


> Ok now really confused,
> 
> Two have said works great with DA, two have said not at all...
> 
> ...


No no, you are confusing yourself. They work great on a da (dual action), they don't work on an ro (random orbital). They are designed to be used on a rotary so require the direct drive of a da to complete the job. A random orbital machine (das6, das6 pro, megs, rupes, kestrel etc) won't do the job unless its perhaps a really soft, repainted car with truly horrid peel.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is a thread i did a long time ago, i have dialled it in even further since, but the difference is night and day

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=316553


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up!


----------

